# ( After Effects ) Effekt ?!



## Hackintosh (20. August 2003)

Hallo

Also ich hab nu folgendes Problem 

Ich hab eine Datei angehängt bitte schauts euch an ich wollte wissen ob jemand ne Ahnung hat wie man sowas realisiert ? Ich weiß das es mit Photoshop und mit After Effects gemacht wurde .... vielleicht wißt ihr ja wie man sowas macht 

gruss Hackintosh


----------



## Bypass41 (20. August 2003)

Hallo,

Du kannst solche Geschichten mit AFX Bordmitteln machen. Mehrer Ebenen mit gleichem Text, bisschen mit der Deckkraft rumprobieren und wiggeln. Es gibt aber auch PlugIns mit denen solche Textnummern ziemlich leicht zu realisieren sind, z.B. Textanarchy von http://www.digitalanarchy.com .

Gruß


----------



## Hackintosh (20. August 2003)

jo ich versteh schon aber wie soll ich das realisiern das der text nicht komplett sichtbar ist sowie in dem beispiel es ist so als ob er von was verdeckt wird ...


----------



## Bypass41 (20. August 2003)

Hallo,

ich glaube nicht, dass der Text verdeckt wird. Ich meine, es wurde ein Text als Maske definiert. Das, was durch die Textmaske sichtbar ist, ist eine Animation einer anderen Ebene, z.B animierter Farbverlauf Blau/Schwarz. Immer wenn Schwarz überwiegt, hat man den Eindruck, dass der Text verdeckt würde.

Nur so eine Idee von mir. 

Gruß


----------



## goela (20. August 2003)

Also so wie ich es mir angeschaut habe, könnte man einfach den Text nehmen und im Hintergrund eine bewegte Maske (siehe Beispiel) dahinterlegen, die mit der vordere Ebene mit Text addiert wird.

Die Maske müsste man dann entsprechend für Animationslänge und Geschwindigkeit entsprechend lang machen!

Müsste ich mal zu Hause ausprobieren, ob es so gehen würden! Alles Theorie!


----------

